# Ijust2 (stupid questions)



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Ok here is my problem.

I have 2 IJust2 kits and needed replacement coils.

I bought 2 x 5 pack replacement Coils 

The one pack was Aspire Atlantis Coils 0.3 ohm (popped one in, did not work well unscrewed the tank from the base and saw the atomizer came loose, repeated the procedure, same thing happens) *so i gather that the coils are not compatible.*


The second pack is eleaf EC coils 0.3 ohm TC-TI (which i presume means temp control) popped a new coil in, barely any vapour, popped the second coil in, same problem barely any vapour.

*CAN the Ijust battery fire the abovementioned TC-TI coil? *

in all instances the coils were properly primed so would appreciate any input.


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok here is my problem.
> 
> I have 2 IJust2 kits and needed replacement coils.
> 
> ...


 
O forgot to say the battery is fine, if i pop in the 2 week old coil it works fine.


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

No, I think the Aspire *Triton* coils are compatible, not the Aspire *Atlantis*.

TC coils should only be used on TC enabled devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Andre said:


> No, I think the Aspire *Triton* coils are compatible, not the Aspire *Atlantis*.
> 
> TC coils should only be used on TC enabled devices.


@ Andre Ha ha thanks for the reply, that is what you get from being a cheapskate , 10 coils I cant do anything with.


----------



## Jebula999 (29/1/16)

I bought my mom an iJust2 the other day along with 5 1.8ohm Aspire *Triton *coils, they don't fit as snug as the original, but they do work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

*"Coil Compatibility*
The Eleaf iJust 2 kit comes with their standard 0.3ohm coil installed. They also have 0.5ohm and 0.15 Ni200 coils available separately if you like a tighter and cooler draw. One excellent thing about the iJust 2 tank is its versatility. It’s compatible with coils from tanks like the Melo, Atlantis and Atlantis 2 among others. Something else that should be noted is that you can expect to be able to use a coil full time for over two weeks and still be getting very good and flavorful vapes"


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> *"Coil Compatibility*
> The Eleaf iJust 2 kit comes with their standard 0.3ohm coil installed. They also have 0.5ohm and 0.15 Ni200 coils available separately if you like a tighter and cooler draw. One excellent thing about the iJust 2 tank is its versatility. It’s compatible with coils from tanks like the Melo, Atlantis and Atlantis 2 among others. Something else that should be noted is that you can expect to be able to use a coil full time for over two weeks and still be getting very good and flavorful vapes"


Also officially confused now!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jebula999 (29/1/16)

This is what I bought. And it works






Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Andre said:


> Also officially confused now!



Ha ha yes , like they say don't believe everything you read on the internet, would have saved myself some money if i just asked you guys.

got the wonderful info from www.evapswork.com/eleaf-*ijust*-*2*-review


----------



## moonunit (29/1/16)

I used the Atlantis 0.5 and 0.3 coils when I had an iJust 2, worked perfectly. Found the power output a bit low with the 0.5 after using the stock 0.3 coil for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (29/1/16)

moonunit said:


> I used the Atlantis 0.5 and 0.3 coils when I had an iJust 2, worked perfectly. Found the power output a bit low with the 0.5 after using the stock 0.3 coil for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imagine what i thought when i tried my moms 1.8 after chain vaping my 0.2 claptons.


----------



## moonunit (29/1/16)

Haha 9.8 watts at full charge, not ideal after sub ohm'ing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (29/1/16)

Better to have asked the questions than not dude. Glad you got sorted and now everyone that read this is a little better informed also

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shabbar (29/1/16)

Consider your school fees paid


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> *"Coil Compatibility*
> The Eleaf iJust 2 kit comes with their standard 0.3ohm coil installed. They also have 0.5ohm and 0.15 Ni200 coils available separately if you like a tighter and cooler draw. One excellent thing about the iJust 2 tank is its versatility. It’s compatible with coils from tanks like the Melo, Atlantis and Atlantis 2 among others. Something else that should be noted is that you can expect to be able to use a coil full time for over two weeks and still be getting very good and flavorful vapes"



That part likely comes from a review somewhere, like this one . It also sort of kills the credibility of this motto :


The part about the longevity, i.e. lasting well over 2 weeks I can confirm though, especially on lighter or menthol juices.

Eleaf do have their own 0.3 and 0.5 ohm coils for use with the kit, and then some 0.15 ohm Ni-200 coils for using the iJust2 Tank with a TC compatible mod. 
From what I understand, the Aspire Triton coils and the Aspire Triton RBA Base, sold as a separate kit, also works in this device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (29/1/16)

Aspire coils do work in the iJust 2 the problem although is its a very tight fit at the top. If you do force them they cut the insulator at the top to actually make them fit which means you cannot go back to the standard coils "leaking occurs" because of this. So if you force the coils " aspire BVC coils" they tend to come loose once you unscrew the base because of this tight fit at the top.

My advise would be to stick with the original eleaf coils and 0.3 ohm coils they give the nicest vape. I do wish that they would make the wicking holes as big as the Aspires.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (30/1/16)

Does anyone have experience with this tank and that atom gclapton coils? Apparently the Triton ones work with this tank. Likewise has anyone tried the vaporesso ccell coils with this tank?

Initially I wasn't interested in this tank until I heard such great things about the gclapton in a Subtank Mini. Might this tank could be a more affordable way of getting the same experience?


----------



## Alex (30/1/16)

I just wanted to add this, there is no such thing as a dumb question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (30/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this tank and that atom gclapton coils? Apparently the Triton ones work with this tank. Likewise has anyone tried the vaporesso ccell coils with this tank?
> 
> Initially I wasn't interested in this tank until I heard such great things about the gclapton in a Subtank Mini. Might this tank could be a more affordable way of getting the same experience?


Very curious about this myself


----------



## E.T. (31/1/16)

Thanks for all the replies, this is why this forum is the best forum great members always willing to assist noobs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (31/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this tank and that atom gclapton coils? Apparently the Triton ones work with this tank. Likewise has anyone tried the vaporesso ccell coils with this tank?
> 
> Initially I wasn't interested in this tank until I heard such great things about the gclapton in a Subtank Mini. Might this tank could be a more affordable way of getting the same experience?


I read some reviews online about the aspire triton clapton coils and it seems generally touted as better than the originals. Apparently only a few of the coil windings are actually wrapped but they claim clouds and flavour is much better. Still waiting to see if someone on the forum tried it though but maybe giving a single coil a shot might be worthwhile


----------



## Schnappie (3/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this tank and that atom gclapton coils? Apparently the Triton ones work with this tank. Likewise has anyone tried the vaporesso ccell coils with this tank?
> 
> Initially I wasn't interested in this tank until I heard such great things about the gclapton in a Subtank Mini. Might this tank could be a more affordable way of getting the same experience?


I can now confirm that the gclapton coils for aspire tanks DO NOT work nicely in the Ijust2 tank or Melo2 tank. After priming and priming i kept getting good hits followed by dry hits.i think the wicking holes are too few as the normal coils have 4 and the 2 wicking holes tend not to line up with the tank juice inlets. Also if u tighten or losen the tank the coil unscrews as well as it fits too snug in the eleaf tanks. Well that is my experience 80 bucks in the dustbin. The vaporesso coil is a bit better but also sits too snug in the eleaf tanks. The subtank gclapton coils are a dream though got one of them as well today. Similarly I am sure the Aspire tanks will obviously be awesome with those gclaptons.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

E.T. said:


> The second pack is eleaf EC coils 0.3 ohm TC-TI (which i presume means temp control) popped a new coil in, barely any vapour, popped the second coil in, same problem barely any vapour.


Hi @E.T. 
I used the ti coils once too, but the 0.5 ohm.
I'm not sure why but I think it has to do with the coil heating up time, I had to fire up the coils for about 3 seconds before the inhale for the Vape to actually come through. If you fire and inhale there too was virtually no vape.
So to my knowledge I think the mod builds up to its max watts and thus takes a while to fire up these t.i coils or the mod doesn't supply enough power to heat up the coil instantly.
Either way these coils aren't made for the ijust2. 
Vape on my brothers and sisters...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willan (3/2/16)

Tried this, done that on my for my iJust 2

The only thing I found that fires lekker is : http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust-2-5PACK-COILS-0.5ohm?search=ijust 2

I want to try some of these: http://eciggies.co.za/24ct-Gold-Pla...ST2-TARGET-by-Atom-0.5ohm-EACH?search=ijust 2

So if anyone wants to go out of their way and spend some money to test them, please let me know!


----------



## Nightwalker (4/2/16)

Ladies and gentlemen.. Its arrived. At a vendor called MR Vap*. Guess the last letter. 
The ijust2 rebuildable coil. Its cheap. It looks good. Its up to you. All I know is I'm impressed and getting a couple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

